# Wash this garment only at specialized laundries for leather



## CHIARA111

'LEATHER GARMENT CARE LABEL'
How can I say in Hungarian "WASH THIS GARMENT ONLY AT SPECIALIZED LAUNDRIES FOR LEATHER"?

Thanks


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Chiara111,
My suggestion is:
Tisztítás: csakis az erre specializálódott bőrtisztító szalonban.

(I tried to avoid to translate "garment" and "wash" - used _cleaning_ instead - because leather cannot be washed as far as I know and even if the given material is not leather, it would sound odd.)


----------

